# New Filters



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

I am gettin a canister within the week. just wondering Will my tank re-cycle if I add it to the tank and keep both old filters? If no how long before I can take filters off without risking another cycle.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

dipset.taliban said:


> I am gettin a canister within the week. just wondering Will my tank re-cycle if I add it to the tank and keep both old filters? If no how long before I can take filters off without risking another cycle.
> [snapback]1189970[/snapback]​


No, your tank will not recycle. I would keep the canister in there for about a month or two.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Adding extra filters will not cause a mini cycle.

I would wait at least a month to remove any old filters. If you are not using them right away you can always use the media from them in the can and take them off right away.

Just a thought.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

keep it all in there, it'll be super clean!


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

i wanna move one of my emp 4000s to my 10 gal.. could i do that right away?


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

dipset.taliban said:


> i wanna move one of my emp 4000s to my 10 gal.. could i do that right away?
> [snapback]1190054[/snapback]​


damn, that will be like a tsunami in there!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no you hae to wait for the canister to get bacteria built up or it will recycle.
wes


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

Just keep same gravel there and plants and stuff and should be fine....


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

dipset.taliban said:


> i wanna move one of my emp 4000s to my 10 gal.. could i do that right away?
> [snapback]1190054[/snapback]​


lol is the 10g even long enough for the 400?
seriously, i had to cut my 400's intake to fit in my 55g.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I just did this on my 55 and I will keep my current hob filter on there for at least a month, but if you must remove it id at least cut a small piece of the media off and put it in the new filter.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

well im runnin two emp 400s would taking 1 of be detrimental?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Well if you do remove one, you would be cutting your biological filtration in half, and still have the same bioload.

That could spell minicycle.


----------

